# Donquixote Doflamingo vs Boa Hancock



## IzayaOrihara (Jan 5, 2016)

Donquixote Doflamingo vs Boa Hancock

My two favourite One Piece characters (shout out to my 3rd favourite, Sir Crocodile) facing off against each other. The Heavenly Demon and the Snake Princess face off. Who wins? What difficulty? And why?

Starting Distance: 50 Metres
Knowledge: Manga
Conditions: Kill to Win
Location: Zou
Stipulations: Let's give each side an advantage so we don't jump to conclusions too quickly. 
Doffy: Assume the sky is flourishing with soft clouds. Assume Doflamingo will awaken whenever he wants 
Boa: Doflamingo has just finished chilling with his babes (the ones around him in the image I posted above) so how could he ever resist her charm (in the way that e.g. Mihawk does). Assume Jack and the Hundred Beast Pirates destroyed all of the buildings in the city of Zou and left traces of poison gas in the clouds all around Zou.


----------



## tanman (Jan 5, 2016)

1. Parasite
2. Overheat
3. She's K.O.ed.


----------



## barreltheif (Jan 5, 2016)

Doffy, maybe mid diff. Could be less. Could possibly be more, since we haven't come close to seeing Hancock's upper limit, but there's really no reason to think she's strong enough to give Doffy a close fight.


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 5, 2016)

Doffy wins for sure, Hancock is weaker than Luffy or Zoro.


----------



## giantbiceps (Jan 5, 2016)

Could go either way.


----------



## Bernkastel (Jan 6, 2016)

Hancock makes him his slave and teaches him what a true slave master is capable of.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jan 6, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> Hancock makes him his slave and teaches him what a true slave master is capable of.



Carrot low diffs


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Jan 6, 2016)

Should we assume mero mero hax doesn't work on Doffy?


----------



## Monstar6 (Jan 6, 2016)

Dofla high diff.


----------



## Jossaff (Jan 6, 2016)

Powerwise IMO Hancock is slightly stronger than Jozu  , but weaker than Mingo , with a extremely haxed fruit 

I highly doub mingo would fall for Hancock lust as he has CoC mastery , so Mingo wins High(mid) - High(high) diff


----------



## Finalbeta (Jan 7, 2016)

Dofla wins mid diff at worst

Pacifistas are shit and Hancock can only be scaled from that.

If she had fought someone strong at Marineford (Vista for ex.) I could've changed my mind

Having CoC also doesn't put her automatically on the hightest levels

I'm just speculating since Hancock is still featless but I would put her at Law's level


----------



## maupp (Jan 7, 2016)

Let's see, Doflamingo has Parasite, ridiculous durability and endurance feats and not to mention awakening. Well the answer should be obvious to anyone really.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Jan 7, 2016)

Boa has the power of lust and the ability to turn those strings to stone. Doffy doesn't seem like a man who's free of lust.


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 7, 2016)

Doflamingo cuts his tree and finishes Hancock off


Bernkastel said:


> Hancock makes him his slave and teaches him what a true slave master is capable of.


I think it will go the way around


----------



## meingbolt (Jan 7, 2016)

Can we just randomly turn off the 'lust' factor by default since it won't really give much for an objective assessment regarding their fighting capabilities being compared to then conclude on who'd win...?

Yeah, she could literally one-shot the entire One piece cast with her 'lust', but still... it'd be boring.

And on topic, Doflamingo wins with High extreme difficulty.


----------



## Bernkastel (Jan 7, 2016)

Kaiser said:


> Doflamingo cuts his tree and finishes Hancock off
> 
> I think it will go the way around



What do you mean cut his tree? 

And it won't go the other way around


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 7, 2016)

Dofla wins. Feats, portrayal and hype speak for him. Hancock moves around with feats, hype and portrayal similiar to current Sanji's. 

So Doffy low diff. Unrestricted stomps.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Jan 7, 2016)

TheWiggian said:


> Dofla wins. Feats, portrayal and hype speak for him. Hancock moves around with feats, hype and portrayal similiar to current Sanji's.
> 
> So Doffy low diff. Unrestricted stomps.



I agree but please don't insult Hancock by comparing her to Current Sanji. Sanji didn't last two seconds against Doffy. Based on portrayal and feats Hancock will last longer than that even if she don't win. And she one shots Wadatsumi, who Sanji needed Jinbe's help to defeat.


----------



## Ajin (Jan 7, 2016)

IzayaOrihara said:
			
		

> And she one shots *Wadatsumi, who Sanji needed Jinbe's help to defeat*.



Your reading comparison is terrible if you seriously think that way. 

OT. Doffy wins for sure.


----------



## Raiden34 (Jan 7, 2016)

IzayaOrihara said:


> Wadatsumi, who Sanji needed Jinbe's help to defeat.



In what source says that he needed Jinbe's help ? They just stomped Wadatsumi with no difficulty.


----------



## Beyonce (Jan 10, 2016)

Doffy mid-high diff. The awakened is a huge problem. If that's restricted, either takes.


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 10, 2016)

Doflamingo wins imo, at best I see Hancock on par with (Dressrosa) Law.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jan 10, 2016)

Doffy should win high ( mid-low ) diff. 

I see Hancock beating G2/G3 Luffy with high ( mid ) diff., too.


----------



## Nello (Jan 10, 2016)

Is there any defence against hax like mero mero? Could she just turn DD into stone and peace out?


----------



## Raiden34 (Jan 10, 2016)

Chibinello said:


> Is there any defence against hax like mero mero? Could she just turn DD into stone and peace out?



Smoker. High and top tier fighters will not fall for that, even Smoker didn't fall.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 10, 2016)

For now Doflamingo wins with mid diff but I can see her being equal to or even above Doflamingo or just slightly below him that she would give extreme diff to Dofla, she's yet to go all out and there's no basis for shit like she's weaker than this or that, given by her portrayal of limited feats she's been impressive so far. Power inflation is a thing also, you'd expect her opponent in a serious fight to be somewhat stronger than the general level of Dressrosa.

Everyone knows it's coming...


----------



## Bernkastel (Jan 10, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Smoker. High and top tier fighters will not fall for that, even Smoker didn't fall.



Smoker was never tested. 
If a guy like Momonga needs to stab his hand in order to resist her then most certainly "tiers" mean shit.

Now haki defense against it is another thing and impossible to answer untill we see the full extent of her powers.







Hancock is admiral level bitches


----------



## Sumu (Jan 10, 2016)

Doffy turns Hancock into a slave again. Mid diff.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jan 10, 2016)

Bernkastel said:


> If a guy like Momonga needs to stab his hand in order to resist her then most certainly "tiers" mean shit.





Momonga is a Vice Admiral though. 

Doesn't get much lower than VA tier, that's hype tool tier.


----------



## Raiden34 (Jan 10, 2016)

Leopard said:


> Doffy turns Hancock into a slave again. .



Indeed.


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 10, 2016)

Hancock loses, she's part of the long list of charcters stronger than Snaji but weaker than Zoro.


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 10, 2016)

Hancock's standing is really unclear, but i heavily doubt she'd be shown as strong as Doflamingo
Doffy should take this. Not sure with the difficulty though. Maybe mid?


----------



## Bernkastel (Jan 10, 2016)

Samehadaman said:


> Momonga is a Vice Admiral though.
> 
> Doesn't get much lower than VA tier, that's hype tool tier.



Love knows no bounds and titles mean little to the power of the goddess 


*Spoiler*: __ 



True though VAs are trash among trash ...i should have used the argument that "even str8 women can resist the goddess's powers" 





In all seriousness though other Plot D. Luffy i don't see anyone else tanking merrow beam w/o haki protection/pain distraction.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Jan 10, 2016)

I agree Bernkastel

Is Luffy homosexual or asexual? Or was it just plain old plot armour that allows him to tank Mero beam.


----------



## Bernkastel (Jan 11, 2016)

Homosexuality doesn't matter..we've already seen str8 women fall victim to her power.
Asexuality seems more legit and that's bestowed to him by the plot god.

Though If we see him having kids at the epilogue or smth i'm calling bullshit


----------



## Typhon (Jan 11, 2016)

Since Kuzan went out of his way to speak of her when mentioning Doflamingo, I'll assume they're fairly close. Does Doffy win? Yeah, but he'll be partially petrified


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Jan 11, 2016)

Samehadaman said:


> Momonga is a Vice Admiral though.
> 
> Doesn't get much lower than VA tier, that's hype tool tier.



A Vice Admiral cuffed Marco so VAs arent as weak as you think


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jan 11, 2016)

Doflamingo wins until we're shown otherwise. Not sure what diff though.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Jan 11, 2016)

imo this could go either way. Doffy should be able to doege Mero Beam and Slave Arrow but he might not. On the other side, BH has Paraiste, Black Knight, Birdcage and Awakening to worry about. It might just be a bit too much.


----------



## fyhb (Jan 11, 2016)

Hancock hasn't been shown fighting anyone ever since Marineford (that I recall).

So she doesn't have enough feats yet .


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 12, 2016)

Doflamingo should take this high-diff.


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 12, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Hancock loses, she's part of the long list of charcters stronger than Snaji but weaker than Zoro.



this lol. she is below zoro but way higher than sanji.


----------



## Beyonce (Jan 15, 2016)

savior2005 said:


> this lol. she is below zoro but way higher than sanji.



I don't see Zoro's haki protecting against Hancock's Devil Fruit
Zoro has no counter to Hancock's attacks. 

Zoro has no really impressive speed feats (neither does Hancock)
So at best, Hancock's handling him at Mid diff.


----------



## Maruo (Jan 15, 2016)

Doflamingo mid-diffs. Hancock's feats appear to match the monster trio's (one-shotting pacifistas) and she doesn't really have the hype of a top tier. Her position as the leader of an independent island suggests that she might be as strong as Inuaraishi or Nekomamushi but she's likely weaker since her island's in the Grand Line and not the New World.


----------



## Gohara (Jan 30, 2016)

Doflamingo wins with around high difficulty, IMO.  Doflamingo is physically stronger, has better defense, is faster, has better Haki, and has more powerful Devil Fruit abilities.  Doflamingo is basically a better version of Hancock, although he doesn't best her in those categories by much.


----------

